# probleme live cd ubuntu feisty



## Ppito86 (17 Septembre 2007)

voila, c'est simple j'essai de faire un triple boot, mais le live cd de ubuntu feisty ne veut 
pas se lancer.

En gros, je met le cd, je boot dessu, j'arrive jusqu'au premier menu (choix de l'installation,
langage, ...), et après quand je veux lancer le démarage, rien ne se passe.

Que-faire?


----------



## Dlyan (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai le même souci sauf que moi je n'arrive même pas à faire booter le cd...
que faut-il appuiyer au démarrage ?

la touche "C" marche pas déjà testé...
J'ai un PowerBook G4 1Ghz, 1Go (non intel)


----------



## FataMorgana (3 Novembre 2007)

C'est quel live Cd? Dans certains cas il nbe faut pas utiliser le Desktop cd mais la version alternate....


----------

